

Ask HN: I need to refactor bootstrap, where do i start - DrFeezy

I&#x27;m a novice front end developer and I&#x27;m fairly new to using frameworks like bootstrap. I have a lot unused code that i would like to remove before building this into a wordpress theme. Any clue as to how i can tackle the task of refactoring in a &quot;safe way&quot;.<p>thanks plenty 
PS: first post on HN :)
======
jeffmould
To start you can go to:

[http://getbootstrap.com/customize](http://getbootstrap.com/customize)

and only select the components you will need. This will provide you with a
customized download of Bootstrap.

The only other way is to cut out the individual elements you don't need, but I
wouldn't recommend this method as if you ever choose to upgrade or need to
modify your theme you will need to go back through and add/remove whatever you
need or don't need.

~~~
DrFeezy
Thanks Jeff, I appreciate it. I'm also looking into flipping my html and css
into a workable wordpress theme so im on the hunt of a quick html/css to PHP
tutorial.

------
DrFeezy
Oh i should also mention that I have uploaded my code on GitHub on my public
repo

